# Creatine a waste of money while on TRT?



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 29, 2015)

Just wondering what the groups opinion is, on if buying creatine is a waste of time and money while on TRT?


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 29, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Just wondering what the groups opinion is, on if buying creatine is a waste of time and money while on TRT?



I stopped using creatine frequently after I had a bout of renal failure. found out mixing creatine with NSAIDS is a big No No


----------



## Jada (Nov 29, 2015)

I like it, gives me extra reps and gives a bit of endurance


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 29, 2015)

Creatine works via a different pathway then hormones. If you're a responder to Creatine, there is no reason to stop taking it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 29, 2015)

Creatine is always a good choice.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2015)

Creatine is one of the few supplements that are actually worth a fuk. 

There are dosing and protocols to use it, and you should follow them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2015)

I run it regardless of what else I'm running. 

5 Grams per training day, intra-workout since forever.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been taking 5mg's a day for the past 2 weeks can see and feel the difference. Endurance is up and feel bloated my socks are leaving dents in my calves and the whole bit. Will continue to stay on it for another at least 3 more weeks just to see how it works all soaked in a full strength. 

Not on steroids b12 or any other supplements of that nature for this experiment.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 29, 2015)

Some people are non responders. To really know you would have to take it regularly (how ever often your product recommends) for like over a month. If you've got more power and look bloated in the first week then maybe it's worth it. For me I just held a ton of water and had to piss every 30 minutes like I had just chugged a gallon of water (because I did because it dehydrated me). It did however allow me to add 10lbs to squat and bench and pump out more reps. After a week. Couldn't take the constant urinating so I stopped.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 29, 2015)

I like micronized creatine for a bulk. It should work for almost everyone. Here's how it works...





More ATP = increased contractions


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 30, 2015)

Exactly what BC just posted. Creatine is misunderstood so often. The most important thing about it and what it does for you is lending a phosphate molecule to create more ATP for muscle contractions. Really helps with fatigue, pushing to failure, and maximal stress on the tissue. I've always loved creatine.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2015)

I always take creatine. Helps with recovery.

If sweet nandy had a midget baby with downsy it would be creatine.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 30, 2015)

Creatine is so cheap, get bulk monohydrate online for like 10 bucks


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 30, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Just wondering what the groups opinion is, on if buying creatine is a waste of time and money while on TRT?



Creatine should be beneficial if on TRT or natty. It still works the same way regardless.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 30, 2015)

4g a day year round.  no need to stop unless it messing with your stomach


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the input.  I'll keep going with it, seems to help.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 30, 2015)

I've tried every different form I could find, never got crap from it.


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm quite surprised by how many creatine supporters there are. I know the science backs it, but I never got jack shit from it. And if I can't tell I'm using something, then what's the point


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 30, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I'm quite surprised by how many creatine supporters there are. I know the science backs it, but I never got jack shit from it. And if I can't tell I'm using something, then what's the point



You could be a non responder which is estimated to be about 10-20% of the population


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I'm quite surprised by how many creatine supporters there are. I know the science backs it, but I never got jack shit from it. And if I can't tell I'm using something, then what's the point



I cant tell when im on a gram of test but i keep injecting it.  You cant always tell if something is working right away....doesnt mean its not working


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I cant tell when im on a gram of test but i keep injecting it.  You cant always tell if something is working right away....doesnt mean its not working



That's because you pin a gram of test for breakfast everyday. It's like an alcoholic drinking a bud light lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> That's because you pin a gram of test for breakfast everyday. It's like an alcoholic drinking a bud light lol



Haha Touche


----------



## Utm18 (Feb 27, 2016)

Is there a way to tell you you are a non responder?


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 28, 2016)

I certainly notice the difference between being on creatine - to off creatine...

I currently use Pre Jym and Post Jym from the Jim Stoppani range of supps - which contain 2g of Creatine HCL in each drink.

I've found Creatine HCL much less disruptive on my stomach than Creatine Mono was.


----------



## Gregmax (Apr 24, 2016)

Creatine always does wonders for me


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 24, 2016)

if you have kidney issue's it isa no no, but it works


----------

